# 20 Yo Virgin



## propcannibis (Mar 31, 2008)

im 20 yo virgin male. is there anyone else in this same boat?

if ur a chick an wanna take my virginity PM im pretty desprate


----------



## propcannibis (Apr 1, 2008)

not that desrate an im broke as sit


----------



## skunkdog (Apr 1, 2008)

becum a man hoe then?


----------



## Hey im new (Apr 1, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, I lost it at 16. Id suggest picking up some drunk chick at a club. Getting a girl to have sex with you is not very difficult though, you can usually get some after a week to 2 weeks in any relationship


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2008)

craigslist classifieds: jobs, housing, personals, for sale, services, community, events, forums


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Apr 2, 2008)

Lmao ....Rollitup lose your virginity section is on the boards ... any 20yo female virgins


----------



## 40acres (Apr 2, 2008)

SHOOT2KILL66 said:


> Lmao ....Rollitup lose your virginity section is on the boards ... any 20yo female virgins


 
I took care of all of them


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Apr 2, 2008)

40acres said:


> I took care of all of them



Thats just greedy mann ,  lol,,,,, In 1 year there will be a hole new breed again  i,ll be working fast this time


----------



## Maccabee (Apr 2, 2008)

Was that a terrible pun, or do I need help?


----------



## pandabear (Apr 2, 2008)

propcannibis said:


> im 20 yo virgin male. is there anyone else in this same boat?
> 
> if ur a chick an wanna take my virginity PM im pretty desprate




heres some solid advise get drunk and get you fat chick, as u get laid this will boost yourself esteem up to start talkin to hotter and hotter hos, ofcoarse while you are drunk. never be sober around a gurl you tryin to fuck. thats just a rule i have made for myself.


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Apr 2, 2008)

wow. men really are assholes. i feel sorry for all the fat girls that have been used for such purposes...almost makes them look like pawns, and hot chicks the queens or something...not right. I personally wouldn't want to know how many ugly, fat, mentally unstable, drunk/drugged or stupid women a dude had to fuck before he grew the balls he needed to be able to talk to me.


----------



## Maccabee (Apr 2, 2008)

Assuming a normal curve, 95% of the population requires 3.75 drunk fat chicks+/-2 standard deviations. emogirls on party drugs are known to be more effective, producing the requisite confidence level in 95% of men after 2.2 encounters +/-2 standard deviations.


----------



## 40acres (Apr 2, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> wow. men really are assholes. i feel sorry for all the fat girls that have been used for such purposes...almost makes them look like pawns, and hot chicks the queens or something...not right. I personally wouldn't want to know how many ugly, fat, mentally unstable, drunk/drugged or stupid women a dude had to fuck before he grew the balls he needed to be able to talk to me.


 If it makes you feel any better, the fat, half-retarded ones usually try harder


----------



## propcannibis (Apr 2, 2008)

wow fat chicks, i think im down, more cushin for the pushin


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 3, 2008)

wow trying to think back to last 20 year guy or girl I knew that was a virgin.Lost mine at 13 3 days after my birthday..I cant do fat checks..Thick chicks with tight thighs and big round brown asses oh yes.Fat sloppy cellulite thighed dimplled ass not so much


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Apr 3, 2008)

Maccabee said:


> Assuming a normal curve, 95% of the population requires 3.75 drunk fat chicks+/-2 standard deviations. emogirls on party drugs are known to be more effective, producing the requisite confidence level in 95% of men after 2.2 encounters +/-2 standard deviations.


Just talk like this about every thing and your virginity is safe


----------



## Maccabee (Apr 3, 2008)

SHOOT2KILL66 said:


> Just talk like this about every thing and your virginity is safe


Oh yeah? Meet the lovely ladies of the U of I's engineering departments, 2007. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6WL7AiMywI


















Anyway, I'm not the aforesaid virgin. 

The stat's mumbo-jumbo was just an excuse to abuse the old After School Special logo anyway, which apparently was not as hilarious as hoped. 

I guess I'll stick to slapping it on drug threads for maximum effect.


----------



## pandabear (Apr 3, 2008)

come on fat gurls need lovin too, and lets be honest we are doing them a favour. gurls do worse shit to loser or seemingly loser guys.


I got played till my heart strings snapped buy dirty hot gurls as a young impresionable man, I would just fall in love like a young man does and then find out I was just a pawn.


additionally last time I checked, fat people are the ones puttin all that food in there mouth. so how can that be my fault? I know cuz I could use to lose a few pounds meself


PS> protch i mean look how you are doin your man, isnt that a lot more fucked up that some virgin fuckin a fat gurl then moving on?


----------



## 40acres (Apr 3, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> wow trying to think back to last 20 year guy or girl I knew that was a virgin.*Lost mine at 13 3 days after my birthday*..I cant do fat checks..Thick chicks with tight thighs and big round brown asses oh yes.Fat sloppy cellulite thighed dimplled ass not so much


 *Uncle John was in town for the party ,huh?*










* I'm sorry*


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Apr 3, 2008)

ah hahahahahahaha hahahahahah aha ah ahahhaahah ahaha i'm ahahaha laughing at ALL the posts here, this was great!


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Apr 3, 2008)

I can see the basis on youse saying get loving from a fat chic and all that stuff, lmao

But Just imagin you knocked a girl up and she had your daughter wow 
And she grew up to be a big fatty ,
And you know what how all the boys will treat her, 
Yes fat girls need the sausage, They dont need a laugh made out of them after it thou just because they took some meat , lmao 

Then on the other side if you pull a stunner at the club 1 night Even know she was the most boring and annoying bitch ever all you wanted was in her pants lol afterwards there would laugh or joke made of her ...... 

I think the real reason is because on a night out someone dident get lucky any were and took home man women or beast who evers game enough haha 
Then just make fun of them , Rather than them take the abuse haha 

Most my friends that all fucked about all had baby girls haha they are going to be grey and bold soon if there kids want some one just like daddy lmao


----------



## 40acres (Apr 3, 2008)

Don't any of you ever go whaling?


----------



## Maccabee (Apr 3, 2008)

Nah, whaling is wrong, I'd rather convince the petite girls to Free Willy.


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Apr 3, 2008)

Maccabee said:


> Assuming a normal curve, 95% of the population requires 3.75 drunk fat chicks+/-2 standard deviations. emogirls on party drugs are known to be more effective, producing the requisite confidence level in 95% of men after 2.2 encounters +/-2 standard deviations.


So true. Had a bf who was previously engaged with a girl with the same personality disorder as I have. Coincidence? Not saying I'm "emo", but I think emotionally disturbed/disregulated qualifies into this category. 

She dumped him on their wedding day. Serves him right. Asshole. Hope he dies a terrible death of gonorrhia.


----------



## Maccabee (Apr 3, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> So true. Had a bf who was previously engaged with a girl with the same personality disorder as I have. Coincidence? Not saying I'm "emo", but I think emotionally disturbed/disregulated qualifies into this category.


Yes. However, this is even for more common behavior for girls. Girls would rather work up their nerve dating some poor neurotic schmuck who worships the ground they walk on before splitting to trade up than go fuck some random fat dude. 




> She dumped him on their wedding day. Serves him right. Asshole.


Harsh, but that sounds about right. Karma's a bitch.



> Hope he dies a terrible death of gonorrhia.


Down and Out in Kneehigh Park.


----------



## pako2007 (Apr 3, 2008)

i am virgin too.I have just 2 kids.lol


----------



## Shook (Apr 3, 2008)

Maccabee said:


> Assuming a normal curve, 95% of the population requires 3.75 drunk fat chicks+/-2 standard deviations. emogirls on party drugs are known to be more effective, producing the requisite confidence level in 95% of men after 2.2 encounters +/-2 standard deviations.


 
pure genius, oh and porchmonkey... your avatar is disturbing...


----------



## 40acres (Apr 3, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> So true. Had a bf who was previously engaged with a girl with the same personality disorder as I have. Coincidence? Not saying I'm "emo", but I think emotionally disturbed/disregulated qualifies into this category.
> 
> She dumped him on their wedding day. Serves him right. Asshole. Hope he dies a terrible death of gonorrhia.


Its his fault you chicks are crazy?


----------



## Maccabee (Apr 3, 2008)

40acres said:


> Its his fault you chicks are crazy?


If I read it right, this guy was looking for girls with the same particular emotional disorder because he liked the specific vulnerabilities it creates (whatever it is, doesn't really matter.) That's a little too predatory, I think.


----------



## girlyhits (Apr 4, 2008)

I've been the first time for just the sake of being the first time. Spread the word through your friends... let them giggle and laugh as long as it gets back to some females in your circle of friends. One of them eventually is gonna be sitting there thinking 'to have someone always remember sex with me... even if it was only once? Yeah I'll fuck him.' 

Or hit a bar close to closing time doll. Chat em up a little bit and be honest. I know it just might be shocking but women do want to get laid no strings attached sometimes. And those women all aren't crazy either (glances around). Look for the woman sitting alone (not the one with tears in her eyes) look for the chick that scans the room - she's hunting for prey. She may be intimidating to approach but do it anyway and straight out tell her what you are looking for. Don't be sleezy and don't be creepy - if she feels unsafe with you she is going no where with you. 

Your young so just be safe - always condoms. Do all your experimenting now while your young and single, that way when you find the one you want to stick with - there are no regrets or wondering what this or that would be like. Same advice I'de give my sons so it comes from a place of honesty and love.


----------



## UshUsh (Apr 4, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> wow. men really are assholes. i feel sorry for all the fat girls that have been used for such purposes...almost makes them look like pawns, and hot chicks the queens or something...not right. I personally wouldn't want to know how many ugly, fat, mentally unstable, drunk/drugged or stupid women a dude had to fuck before he grew the balls he needed to be able to talk to me.


Holy shit, I honestly just lolled. Reffering to them as "pawns" was a really nice touch!


----------



## shorty45 (Apr 5, 2008)

E+beer=laid


----------



## N.Lights x nightshade (Apr 11, 2008)

Find yourself a MILF!
My first time was with a MILF, actually it was one of my friends mom.


----------



## mithra94 (Apr 14, 2008)

Maccabee:

Where's the nearest hydroponics store in the champaign area?


----------



## Mountainorangebud (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow this has been a great 4 pages. 

Get ready to take notes. lol JK or you might want to light a bong for this 

Ok, if your not at a large college get to one NOW (cities will do but large a college is that place to be). I lost my virginity at 14 to a crazy ass 19 year old. Those were the days lol. Well you are most likely get nervous as fuck around girls. I know how you feel(it happens to the best of us) and the last girl I dated(had a decently long term relationship with) ended up in Playboy. I get nervous all the time still. Personally, I've never gotten laid high EVER not even once. If you are a paranoid smoker it makes you nervous and lots of girls HATE nervousness (now on the other hand some girls get off to that stuff). So my suggestion is find a drink that makes you talk go out to parties and mingle. If a girl wants to talk to you, you will know talk, ask for numbers don't text/call a lot girls can get annoyed quick with that basically if you text her let her know it's you you can text the night you get the number normally one text will do if she replies talk. Or you can wait to call her until the next day only call if she does not pick up leave a voicemail until she calls you back only call once. If a girl is really hot you might try again in a few days to a week sometimes texts don't go through or she was passed out or something. But, remember once you get a number that does not have to be the end of the conversation at hand you can still talk and flirt or drunkenly kiss, make out, etc... etc... Also, remember to at least say hi to girls you've met before some girls this means a lot to and a small amount competition is "normally" not a bad thing. If you get the cold shoulder DON'T GET SHY OR CLAM UP go talk to someone else there are plenty of people that will boost you up don't let one person run your night. Also, another tip at a bar DON'T BUY GIRLS DRINKS most girls want just that a drink. I mean if your talking to a girl and she wants a drink after you've been talking a while thats one thing but a girl who just says buy me a drink means RUN talk your way out of it some how. And of course tip your bartenders(it's just a good habit). Ok, now if any of this does not work buy Superflirt by Tracy Cox (Really you might need to buy the book anyway. I've had alot of fun using some of the info in the book). Read the book. If you can't get some after that man I don't know what to tell you. The book will not get you laid but it will help you know what to and not to do and even better how to use eye contact. Do I sound like a fucking infomercial yet? bought the book because I was in a book store with a friend of mine that is obsessed with her. It turned out to have some pretty good pointers in it. I wish I had had it in high school. Getting laid can be as easy as a girl saying. 
They were talking about showers or something.
Girl:"ya know, I've never had sex in a shower"
Guy:"Me nether" Guy smiles
Girl:"ummm... Well do you want to"
Guy:"aaa aaa umm... Well yeah sure"



That happened to a guy I know in your situation at 18 on spring break last year and let me tell you that girl was HOT.

PS: You can alway get a job at a bar as a barhelper or something. But, I would put that as a last resort. Good luck my friend.


----------



## Mountainorangebud (Apr 18, 2008)

Ohh, I didn't put this in the last post hoping you would know shower daily, brush your teeth(a must for pot smokers), wear deodorant, dress somewhat nice in clean clothes. Then again I thought about some people I've met before that were totally clueless on cleanliness .


----------



## clueless (Apr 21, 2008)

I'll pass along a few more hints...

1) Go somewhere where people don't know you. There are no preconceived notions of who you are supposed to be. 
2) Enjoy yourself. Once you can get past the "worst that can happen", you'll do fine. Pick out the hottest single girl in the bar and go get rejected. Get it out of the way. For me, getting past this made all the difference in the world.
3) Try to hook up with some guys that have confidence. Everyone has the friend that is just clueless. I actually had to drag mine aside and tell him the girl wanted him. When a chick is going out of her way to do things with a guy (especially boring-ass guy things) she's interested at some level. Moreover, when your friends offer to leave let them .

Have fun, be confident (not cocky) and don't pull out the drama if you're rejected.


----------



## Pookiedough (Apr 24, 2008)

Just keep yer cherry until you can lose it the right way! Nothing sadder than a desperate hard dick looking for any old hole.Find a girl you like and actually be nice! Compliment her,talk to her,share freaking interests.I saw you are broke no problem! Just pick her a flower "they're free",go on a picnic with a cheap bottle of wine.Trust me you will get a lot more satisfaction out of it than if you just lied to woman or paid for her.We ladies aren't so hard to figure out once all the blood returns to your brain.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 24, 2008)

take a fat chic flip her on her belly .. most times the back is flat ......


----------



## pokey (Apr 24, 2008)

clueless said:


> Everyone has the friend that is just clueless. I actually had to drag mine aside and tell him the girl wanted him.


Damn it, I am that guy!  I seriously started hanging with guys who get lots of chicks just so I could pick up pointers. I'm comfortable with girls on a platonic level, but I swear I'm semi-autistic when it comes to picking up how people are feeling and what their intention are. I'm not an emotionless bugger, but I'm pretty closed, I don't let things show to just anyone, and people think I'm cold because of it, I guess I picked it up from my dad.


----------



## Lestat2888 (Apr 24, 2008)

pokey said:


> Damn it, I am that guy!  I seriously started hanging with guys who get lots of chicks just so I could pick up pointers. I'm comfortable with girls on a platonic level, but I swear I'm semi-autistic when it comes to picking up how people are feeling and what their intention are. I'm not an emotionless bugger, but I'm pretty closed, I don't let things show to just anyone, and people think I'm cold because of it, I guess I picked it up from my dad.


Wanna pick up chicks together, im always telling my socially retarted friends when girls like them. 20 year old virgin, your older than me but listen to my advice. If a chick talks to you, makes eye contact with you, smiles at you, or bumbs into you and laugh she will fuck most of the time if you put a little effort into it. Go out, go to a club. Smile at every chick you see that is attractive and when one smiles back you fuckin get your ass over their and you talk to her. You dont have to be good at flirting to get chicks, if your not they might think your a cute innocent type and want to DESTROY YOU!!! Sexually that is. You havent lost your virginity for one reason, lack of effort because you are afraid of rejection. GET YOUR ASS OUT OF TE HOUSE STONER! Give me some rep when you go out their and get laid, shouldnt take more than a couple of tries.


----------



## panhead (Apr 24, 2008)

Come visit Detroit & i'll buy you a hooker,she might have a dick but wtf,beggers & 20 yr old virgins cant be choosers.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Apr 24, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> Just keep yer cherry until you can lose it the right way! Nothing sadder than a desperate hard dick looking for any old hole.Find a girl you like and actually be nice! Compliment her,talk to her,share freaking interests.I saw you are broke no problem! Just pick her a flower "they're free",go on a picnic with a cheap bottle of wine.Trust me you will get a lot more satisfaction out of it than if you just lied to woman or paid for her.We ladies aren't so hard to figure out once all the blood returns to your brain.


True, I'm with you, Pookie. 
And what's with all the damn pressure you're putting on yourself? Just ignore the societal pressures that tell you you have to fuck by a certain age. Relax and let nature take its course. You should find a nice virgin at church or something. I can't believe ppl are telling you to buy a hooker.


----------



## pokey (Apr 24, 2008)

Rofl at the above post! 

Edit: this was supposed to be below Panhead's post.


----------



## humbo jumbo (Apr 24, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> take a fat chic flip her on her belly .. most times the back is flat ......


Other than this thread being totally repulsive 

This is a moment for a family guy quote!

"fat chicks need lovin too, but they gotta pay"


----------



## Lestat2888 (Apr 24, 2008)

humbo jumbo said:


> Other than this thread being totally repulsive
> 
> This is a moment for a family guy quote!
> 
> "fat chicks need lovin too, but they gotta pay"


 
Awwww YEEEAAAAHHHH


----------



## euthanatos93420 (May 5, 2008)

Maccabee said:


> Oh yeah? Meet the lovely ladies of the U of I's engineering departments, 2007.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6WL7AiMywI
> 
> ...



Had me rollin' dude. 

I'd definately go for some of that more than meets the eye candy.


----------



## surfnugget (May 5, 2008)

lol, we keep getting older, they stay the same... how does that work?


----------



## smokingbot (May 5, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> I personally wouldn't want to know how many ugly, fat, mentally unstable, drunk/drugged or stupid women a dude had to fuck before he grew the balls he needed to be able to talk to me.


Pics or gtfo..


----------



## Grow4tho187 (May 5, 2008)

lol , u are actualy pretty honest


----------



## PASSTHE215!!! (Jun 24, 2010)

woah i lost my v at 14 w. a hot girl cheerleader big butt n boobs light skin brown hair she lost her v to dam shes the best n gave me head n still givin me sweet treats


----------



## Ramen Shaman (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah, as a representative Big Girl (nothing gargantuan) I'd like to say it's not always bad being thick. You have your pick of the guys with low self-confidence. Strangely enough, the cocky ones tend to be worse in bed, usually because they have a bigger dick and think that's supposed to impress us. And Big Girls out there, just remember: to avoid being treated like a piece of (Grade D) meat, make sure you shack up with ugly guys. That way, you know they can't do better, and they usually try harder. Ugly, not fat. Two fat people in a relationship is terrible, not only in the sack but also in public. When you hold hands at the mall, there has to be room for other people to get around you.


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Jun 24, 2010)

lol, our big dicks do impress you.


----------



## That 5hit (Jun 25, 2010)

propcannibis said:


> im 20 yo virgin male. is there anyone else in this same boat?
> 
> if ur a chick an wanna take my virginity PM im pretty desprate


this may sound corny
but stop looking for pussy 
you have to play the game 
look for a girl friend
that way you will end up with qualty
now im not saying you have to hold hands meet her folks 
but ... why not ive done that plenty of time 
haveing a girlfriend is 100 times better then have 1nighter (when you are a young dude, this rule switches when you get older)
look at it like this they guys the fuck differant girls all the time beat there dicks allthe time 
they go on drouts down times. weeks that they dont have any pussy at all. and when they do its with the worst of the worst 
but guys the have girlfriends fuck all the time almost every day 
you can trust these facts 
take you time but go in strong , meaning when you find a girl dont try to be her friend, let her know that you have enuff friends , you looking for someone to spend personal time with 

in the long run this will help you become a better lover, trust me any female will till you that marryed dick is the best dick out there , because us marryed guys are allway fucken so when we get with the pussy we tear it up, but these guys that have 1 nights not in a commeted relationship they looses there loads in seconds 
i'm like a porn star i'm alwayds using my meat

just the other week my cus had invited me over for some smoke with him and a girl we grew up with 
long story short,,, we both was banging this chick, my cus,who dont have a girlfriend bust off in like 10 humps 
while i was just in there killing it, she was loving it , at the end he was asking me how i was in it so long, 3 things running, situps and fucking all the time, im fuckin the wife like every night while he may get a chick every other week 


bottom line 
get you a girl friend first 
then rent you a Motel room 1 of those 50 for 3 hr joints (make sure she's down with it first)
then take her there a bang out if you cant getdown at her house or yours 

good rule for looking for a first girlfriend is to not worry about how her face looks 
find the body type you want, get that
then your next girl 
find that cute face 
buterfaces make the best starter chicks
many guys will try to tell you to get a fat girl 
DON"T DO IT...................................trust


----------



## one11 (Jun 25, 2010)

i think just posting that u need sex on here explains why your not gettin any at20 years old.


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jun 26, 2010)

I know this is 2 years old but lmao @ him thinking it was the end of the world since he was still a virgin at 20.

I think the average for losing virginity is like 17 so youre only 3 years off...plus losing your virginity is incredibly easy if you know how to do it. If youre really that desperate go to a bar or a party where theres a bunch of drunk girls and take your pick. There are ppl who are still virgins in their 30s and 40s and theyre complete idiots if they dont want to be virgins.


----------



## Luger187 (Jul 5, 2010)

propcannibis said:


> im 20 yo virgin male. is there anyone else in this same boat?
> 
> if ur a chick an wanna take my virginity PM im pretty desprate


we need an update man. did u lose it?


----------



## fourtwentychat (Jul 5, 2010)

...had to contribute too! I'd have to say that it is best (generally speaking, of course) to never take advice from women in this area; Instead, learning from "cool" guy friends who are naturally good with women, while developing oneself at the same time is probably the best route to take for any man.


----------



## GermanFarmer (Jul 6, 2010)

Better than being a 40 year old virgin


----------



## vertise (Jul 6, 2010)

Lol this is a funny thread. Lost my virginity when i was 18, in HS. Went to college and it was like i was hearding sheep. Hope hes still not a virgin 2 years after posting this.


----------



## ThePotking (Jul 29, 2010)

porchmonkey4life said:


> wow. men really are assholes. i feel sorry for all the fat girls that have been used for such purposes...almost makes them look like pawns, and hot chicks the queens or something...not right. I personally wouldn't want to know how many ugly, fat, mentally unstable, drunk/drugged or stupid women a dude had to fuck before he grew the balls he needed to be able to talk to me.


i woill talk to any chicks i was born with the gift to charm girls  it is awesome peoples just needs to learn an for needing to be drunk nah i will do it drunk stoned or sober it dont matter an for you porch monkey i had enough balls to go get a nice beautiful chick right off the bat its not hard


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 29, 2010)

porchmonkey4life said:


> wow. men really are assholes. i feel sorry for all the fat girls that have been used for such purposes...almost makes them look like pawns, and hot chicks the queens or something...not right. I personally wouldn't want to know how many ugly, fat, mentally unstable, drunk/drugged or stupid women a dude had to fuck before he grew the balls he needed to be able to talk to me.


If it makes you feel better we use all women as pawns...


----------



## DAMRAK (Jul 29, 2010)

Lmao............. Try a hot apple pie........or get yourself an infaltable gal.... Less she won t answer back...


----------

